# Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon - 27.05.2012



## Doctor (6. Dezember 2011)

Termin ist fix:

8. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon
Termin: 26./27. Mai 2012
Ort: Orscholz, Saarland GER
Start/Ziel: Tagungs- & Besucherzentrum Cloef-Atrium
Strecken: 101km ; 54km ; 38km
KidsRace: Am Samstagnachmittag U8, U11, U13, U15
Internet: http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de
Kontakt: [email protected]
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002022736019&sk=info

Mehr zum Rennen: 

MountainBIKE Jan/2011:
Die Saarschleife ist eine der schönsten Sehenswürdigkeiten Deutschlands - klar, dass ein Bike-Marathon dort nur ein Erlebnis sein kann. Die Strecke ist obendrein ein Hammer: schnelle, flowige Singletrails und fordernde Wurzelpassagen wechseln sich ab - ein Highlight im Race-Kalender!


----------



## pedalix (8. Dezember 2011)

Hoffentlich ist wieder so schönes Wetter wie dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leisereiter (11. Dezember 2011)

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt das wird schon


----------



## Marc19 (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Also das Wetter 2011 war der Hammer!!!!!!
Hätte nicht besser sein können 

Wer ist von euch dabei????
Ich werde in diesem Jahr den halbe fahren

Hoffentlich mit neuer Waffe!!!¨
***Cannondale Scalpel 29er***

Gruss Marc


----------



## Saarschleife (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo Saarschleifen Biker,

Termin und Onlineanmeldung stehen! Ab sofort könnt ihr euch zum 8. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon am 27.05.2012 anmelden. Alle Informationen zur Veranstaltung findet ihr auf unserer Internetseite.
http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de

Schon in den vergangenen Jahren hat sich der SBM als Wertungslauf zu verschiedenen Serien einen guten Namen gemacht. 2012 gastieren gleich 3 Bikeserien an der Saarschleife:

-    MTB CUP Saar Pfalz
-    Poison X Sport MTB Challenge
-    RWP Mountainbike Plus Marathoncup

Wir freuen uns auf schöne und spannende Rennen an der Saarschleife und wünschen euch allen eine gute Vorbereitung auf die neue Bikesaison!


----------



## EaudeVie (23. Januar 2012)

Moin!
Gestern bin ich etwas erschrocken.
Die Abfahrt vom Kaiserweg hinunter nach Mettlach ist komplett zerstört. Beide Trails das Tal hinunter scheinen gezielt mit zig (gesunden, soweit ich das einschätzen kann) Bäumen blockiert worden sein die man an diesen Steilhängen denke ich nicht so leicht ernten kann; es sieht eher nach radikaler Trailsperrung als nach Forstwirtschaft aus.
Hat da jemand Infos dazu weshalb es dort nach Krieg aussieht?

Wird es dazu eine alternative Route geben oder werden die, sehr spaßigen, Trail wieder reaktiviert?


----------



## Marc19 (23. Januar 2012)

Na ich hoffe doch mal dass das ganze Zeug wieder weg kommt!!!!!!


----------



## furiousTDfred (23. Januar 2012)

servus.
bin aus dem "südlichen saarland" und stelle in letzter zeit vermehrt solche radikale trailsperrungen fest.
hat das etwa system beim forst???
hoffe doch nicht

schena gruß


----------



## mtb-rider87 (16. April 2012)

Hey,

hat vielleicht jemand den GPS-Track der mittleren Strecke (54 km), den er mir zur Verfügung stellen könnte?
Das wäre super!

Gruß


----------



## fissenid (17. April 2012)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=andinrnmjlocycdn

GPX Daten.---....


----------



## Marc19 (17. April 2012)

Hi zusammen

Ich bin letzte Woche Freitag die kleine Runde gefahren.
Diese ist frei ich hatte keine Probleme durch zu kommen

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-rider87 (17. April 2012)

@fissenid: Vielen Dank für den Link!


----------



## Marc19 (19. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ist von euch jemand am Samstag bei der Besichtigungstour dabei?

Gruss Marc


----------



## fissenid (20. April 2012)

Hallo Marc,

ich wollte dabei sein, aber die Leute von Meteomedia machen mir gerade weniger Hoffnung.... http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=107020&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## atlas (20. April 2012)

Hallo

Die Matschreifen sind schon montiert und die Kette geölt.Sch..... auf Meteomedia und schlechtes Wetter.
Ich werd auf alle Fälle mitfahren.Wenn es wirklich Katzen regnet,halt nur die kurze Runde(den Rest kenn ich eh.

Komm fissenid,gib dir nen Ruck! 


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Marc19 (20. April 2012)

HI zusammen

Ja Metomedia ist schon nicht schlecht.
ICh greife immer auf Bietzen zu die Station steht ca 300 LL von mir weg.
Aber so genau ist sie diese Woche auch nicht, heute soll es auch regnen und der Schützenberg in Bietzen ist trocken.......

Muss man abwarten wie es Morgen Mittag aussehen tut.
Hoffe mal man kann fahren.
Wasser von unten auf dem Bike okay.... aber auch noch von oben ne muss nicht unbedingt sein


----------



## medicus41 (20. April 2012)

Wie ist die Strecke schwierigkeitstechnisch so? Sagen wir mal zum Vergleich mit dem St.Ingbert Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (20. April 2012)

Hallo

Im Trockenen ist die Strecke super.Bei etwas Nässe macht es auch noch Spaß.Wenn es schüttet wirds ne Schlampackung.

Eigendlich nur eine kurze Tragepassage,sonst alles fahrbar.

Halt stopp,hab die kurze Strecke (ca.10m)an der Fußgängerbrücke unterschlagen,oder fährt da einer mit Schwung hoch?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## medicus41 (20. April 2012)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Im Trockenen ist die Strecke super.Bei etwas Nässe macht es auch noch Spaß.Wenn es schüttet wirds ne Schlampackung.
> 
> ...



Was fahrbar ist,ist immer relativ. Ich mein auch der DB Trail in St. Ingbert ist fahrbar, allerdings nit von mir  

Gesendet von meinem GT-P7500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## atlas (20. April 2012)

Hallo

So wild iss es nicht.Wenn du in St.Ingbert auf der übrigen Strecke (außer DB-Trail) keine größeren Probleme hattest,kommst du beim SBM gut durch.

mann sieht sich 

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## medicus41 (20. April 2012)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So wild iss es nicht.Wenn du in St.Ingbert auf der übrigen Strecke (außer DB-Trail) keine größeren Probleme hattest,kommst du beim SBM gut durch.
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Dank, hoffe das es morgen nicht all zusehr schüttet, da ich die Vorrausfahrt gerne mitmachen wollte. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P7500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## medicus41 (21. April 2012)

Habe es dann gewagt und muss sagen das es ein wirklich toller Kurs ist. Ausserdem sehr gutes Guiding durch das Team Saarschleife erhalten mit vorzüglicher Verpflegung. 
Nun hoffe ich das in 4 Wochen der Wettergott etwas mehr Einsehen hat. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P7500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Area-x-23 (21. April 2012)

Unn wie wars?
Bin wie erwartet erst um 14.30 Uhr aus Saarbrücken raus gekommen und das in einem heftigen Platzregen.

Ich hoffe Ihr wurdet an der Schleife etwas mit dem Regen verschont.

Gruß



atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So wild iss es nicht.Wenn du in St.Ingbert auf der übrigen Strecke (außer DB-Trail) keine größeren Probleme hattest,kommst du beim SBM gut durch.
> 
> ...


----------



## medicus41 (22. April 2012)

Area-x-23 schrieb:


> Unn wie wars?
> Bin wie erwartet erst um 14.30 Uhr aus Saarbrücken raus gekommen und das in einem heftigen Platzregen.
> 
> Ich hoffe Ihr wurdet an der Schleife etwas mit dem Regen verschont.
> ...



Wie Atlas schon geschrieben hatte ist alles fahrbar. Da ich allerdings die Kurzstrecke gefahren bin kenne ich diesen "Sparkassentrail" nicht. Der soll es wohl auch noch in sich haben. Ansonsten fand ich trotz des tagelangen Regens die Strecke sehr gut befahrbar.
Mit dem Regen selbst hatten wir Glück. Maximal 30min Regen unterwegs.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P7500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## atlas (22. April 2012)

Hallo

Schön wars.Die Trails warend überraschend gut zu fahren-trotz der Regengüsse.

Nochmals vielen Dank an die Locals von den Saarschleifenbikern,welche die Führung übernahmen.Und vielen Dank für die super Verpflegung.


SBM 2012 kann kommen. 

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## fissenid (23. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen!!

ich konnte leider nicht mitfahren!!
Da es scheinbar durch die Forstwirtschaft ein paar Streckenänderungen gibt, wäre ich für eine GPX Datei dankbar!!!
Am besten Kurzstrecke und Halbmarathon!!

Kann jemand damit dienen???

Danke im voraus!!


----------



## medicus41 (23. April 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!
> 
> ich konnte leider nicht mitfahren!!
> Da es scheinbar durch die Forstwirtschaft ein paar Streckenänderungen gibt, wäre ich für eine GPX Datei dankbar!!!
> ...



Wenn du mir deine Mail gibst kann ich dir die Kurzstrecke schicken.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P7500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radel-Madel (26. April 2012)

Hier die GPX-Daten für den Halbmarathon: 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.98737.html

Ist nicht ganz die Original Strecke wie im Marathon - mußten ab und zu Schlamm umfahren


----------



## annajo (2. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich will mir auch mal den Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon antun,
aber nur als Zuschauer :-((.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo die interessanten Zuschauerplätze sind?

Danke und

Glückauf,
Edwin


----------



## regenrohr (21. Mai 2012)

Fährt hier auch jemand die kleine Schleife (38km)?


----------



## medicus41 (21. Mai 2012)

regenrohr schrieb:


> Fährt hier auch jemand die kleine Schleife (38km)?



Yep


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (22. Mai 2012)

Ich auch.
und nun?


----------



## medicus41 (22. Mai 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> und nun?



Simma schunne mo zu dritt


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir für dieses Jahr fest vorgenommen an KEINER verpflegungsstelle anzuhalten, sondern komplett durchzufahren.
Ist ja schon der Wahnsinn, bei ner Tour auf der Pur mit über 60km hab ich ne 750ml Flasche dabei und esse am Ende der Tour vor der Haustür ein Müsliriegel und ne Banane. Und beim SBM hau ich mir auf 35km die Wampe voll


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir für dieses Jahr fest vorgenommen an KEINER verpflegungsstelle anzuhalten, sondern komplett durchzufahren.
Ist ja schon der Wahnsinn, bei ner Tour auf der Pur mit über 60km hab ich ne 750ml Flasche dabei und esse am Ende der Tour vor der Haustür ein Müsliriegel und ne Banane. Und beim SBM hau ich mir auf 35km die Wampe voll
Wir werden sehen. Das nehme ich mir nämlich IMMER vor 

warum ist der Beitrag 2x ??? Naja jetzt seid ihr Doppelt im Bilde


----------



## regenrohr (22. Mai 2012)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> und nun?



war nur rein informativ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (23. Mai 2012)

fahre auch kurzdistanz (wenn möglich ebenfalls ohne vom rad zu steigen )


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (23. Mai 2012)

Bin gespannt ob es dir gelingt. 
Ich glaube da bei mir eher nicht dran.

Die Startgebühr muss ja auch irgendwie nochmal reinkommen


----------



## BENDERR (23. Mai 2012)

bin zuversichtlich dass es klappt


----------



## Deleted 77286 (24. Mai 2012)

ich fahre auch die kleine Schleife


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (27. Mai 2012)

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen unfallfreien 

 8. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon

 Mädels un Buwe bis nachher...

http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/index.php/ausschreibung.html

http://www.bike-aid.de/
LG
TomTom


----------



## medicus41 (27. Mai 2012)

So...verletzungsfrei, aber doch ein wenig kaputt wurde dieser SBM absolviert. Muss echt ein Kompliment für diese tolle Organisation aussprechen. Strecken waren einfach nur super ausgewählt, die Beschilderung war vom allerfeinsten und das Drumherum absolut professionell.
Freue mich auf 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (27. Mai 2012)

dito, war eine gute Strecke, von allem was dabei und selbst für einen Anfänger wie mich problemlos zu fahren...


----------



## Deleted 183831 (27. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich will auch ein Lob aussprechen. Die Ausschilderung war top. Die Strecke war Klasse, auch auf der kleinen Schleife.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (27. Mai 2012)

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an. Super Veranstaltung. Hab sogar meinen persönlichen Rekord aufgestellt.

und ich bin an dern VP durchgefahren, dafür hab ich im Ziel für 30 Kuchen, Eierwaffeln und Bananen gef***en

Freu mich schon auf SBM 2013


----------



## atlas (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Ich fands auch toll,bis zum Herrgottsstein-Trail.Ich hatte dort im Trail nen Snakebit und 150m weiter den 2. 
Dann bemerkt das ich vor geraumer Zeit mein Flickzeug nem anderen Biker gespendet hatte-ohne wieder aufzufüllen 
Relativ schnell von nem anderen Rennteilnehmer einen 3. Schlauch geschenkt bekommen, aber mit der Bemerkung "ich weiß nicht ob der dicht ist" - war er nicht :kotz:
Der nächste  edle Spender ließ auf sich warten und gab mir freundlicherweise einen nagelneuen Schlauch......mit Autoventil (ich find keinen "auf den Boden werf und heul Smiley" ) 
Schlußendlich gab mir ein sich grad gebuckelter Biker sein Flickzeug und es konnte nach ner halben Stunde weitergehen.


Aber sonst wars gut. 

bis nächstes Jahr

Atlas


----------



## Marc19 (28. Mai 2012)

HI zusammen,

ich konnte leider auch nicht starten
Hatte seit Donnerstag mit einem kleinen grossen Durchfallproblemchen zu kämpfen
Freu mich auch sher auf 2013!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peacher (28. Mai 2012)

Ich war das erste Mal dabei und muss sagen: Das ist der schönste und am besten organisierte Marathon, den ich, zumindest in Deutschland, je gefahren bin. Respekt für die Veranstalter. Perfekt ausgeschildert. Super Strecke mit hohem Singletrailanteil und einigen technischen Sektionen. Coole Location im Start-Zielbereich. Es gibt eigentlich nix zu kritisieren!!

Das mach ich auf jeden Fall nochmal


----------



## medicus41 (30. Mai 2012)

Moin,

hat jemand die Daten zur Mittelstrecke? Wie ist dieser Sparkassentrail in Relation zu den anderen Techniksektionen der Strecke? Ist ja bei der Kurzstrecke nicht dabei gewesen. Sehr viel schwieriger?


----------



## fissenid (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Medicus41,


was meinst du mit Daten der Mittelstrecke?? GPS Daten??
Die findest du in diesen Thread unter Nr. 28 

Die Kurzstrecke ist mit der Mittelstrecke meiner Meinung nach nur schwer zu vergleichen. Es fehlen einige Techniksektionen Sparkassentrail und auch auf dem Herrgottstein! Wie schwer diese sind, kann nur jeder selber abschätzen! Ich fahre zum Beispiel alles (120mm RaceFully), aber ich hatte auch 140-150mm AM-Fullys vor mir, die wurden aber geschoben!!!!!

Am besten selber ein Bild machen und hinfahren!!  Macht auch mehr Spaß als hier drüber zu schreiben 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## medicus41 (31. Mai 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo Medicus41,
> 
> 
> was meinst du mit Daten der Mittelstrecke?? GPS Daten??
> Die findest du in diesen Thread unter Nr. 28


Danke



> Die Kurzstrecke ist mit der Mittelstrecke meiner Meinung nach nur schwer zu vergleichen. Es fehlen einige Techniksektionen Sparkassentrail und auch auf dem Herrgottstein! Wie schwer diese sind, kann nur jeder selber abschätzen! Ich fahre zum Beispiel alles (120mm RaceFully), aber ich hatte auch 140-150mm AM-Fullys vor mir, die wurden aber geschoben!!!!!
> 
> Am besten selber ein Bild machen und hinfahren!!  Macht auch mehr Spaß als hier drüber zu schreiben
> 
> Viel Spaß!



Herrgottstein ist doch Bestandteil der Kurzstrecke, zumindestens dachte ich das auf Grund dieser Beschreibung. 
Und klar muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was er fahren will und was nicht. Mir ging es nur um einen annäherenden Schwierigkeitsvergleich zu den anderen Techniksektionen auf dieser Strecke welche ich mit meinem HT mühelos gefahren bin.
Ansonsten muss ich aber sagen das ich zur Gattung der DB-Trail Verweigerer gehöre (zumindestens noch...aber ich arbeite dran)


----------



## fissenid (1. Juni 2012)

Der Herrgottstein ist beim Halbmarathon und Kurzstrecke anders gestaltet!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (13. Februar 2013)

Wird es dieses Jahr auch wieder eine geführte Vorfahrt geben?


----------



## atlas (13. Februar 2013)

Gehe ich stark davon aus.Wenn net mache mer so was selbschd.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Marc19 (14. Februar 2013)

Genmorje zusammen,

zufälligerweise arbeitet einer vom TEam Saarschleife bei mir!
Die Vorfahrt wird am 27.04.13 sein

Weiter Infos folgen

Gruss Marc


----------



## medicus41 (14. Februar 2013)

Marc19 schrieb:


> Genmorje zusammen,
> 
> zufälligerweise arbeitet einer vom TEam Saarschleife bei mir!
> Die Vorfahrt wird am 27.04.13 sein
> ...



Hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## medicus41 (15. April 2013)

Da bisher keine weiteren Informationen bezüglich der Vorrausfahrt erfolgt sind und auch auf der HP Nichts zu lesen ist, wollte ich mal nachfragen ob der Termin immer noch steht?


----------



## regenrohr (15. April 2013)

wie mir zu Ohren kam, soll sie dieses Jahr nicht statt finden, was schade wäre


----------



## medicus41 (15. April 2013)

Stimmt. Das wäre sehr schade.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. April 2013)

Ich habe heute die Info bekommen, dass dieses Jahr keine geführte Vorfahrt stattfinden wird. Ich werde mit mir die Strecke am 27.04. mit ein paar Kollegen anschauen. Vielleicht bekommt man ja eine schöne Truppe zusammen


----------



## vega970 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
das Wetter wird nicht besser, wie ist der Untergrund in Mettlach.

Danke und Grüße

Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (20. Mai 2013)

vega970 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Wetter wird nicht besser, wie ist der Untergrund in Mettlach.
> 
> Danke und Grüße
> ...



Schlammig, sehr schlammig.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (20. Mai 2013)

ich empfehle Dirty Dan und ne Dusche samt Klamotten und Radl für Samstag


----------



## atlas (20. Mai 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ich empfehle Dirty Dan und ne Dusche samt Klamotten und Radl für Samstag



Samstag? ...ah Kidsrace.

Ne,Späßle beiseite,Sonntag ist doch Treffen und spielen im Matsch.

bis Dann

Atlas


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Mai 2013)

Is hoffentlich besser wie dieses WE!
Wenn nicht besser wird dann sieht's aus wie beim erbeskopf 2012, darauf hab ich mal keine Lust


----------



## atlas (20. Mai 2013)

Egal,müssen wir halt n bischen mehr s Bike putzen.


----------



## fissenid (21. Mai 2013)

Also das Wetter soll nicht besser werden..... das wird spielen im Schlamm oder Fangopackung gratis...

Man erinnere sich an den 6. Saarschleifenbikemarathon in 2010---.... 

Also NobbyNic wird wohl die bessere Wahl sein anstelle Ron oder Ralph..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (21. Mai 2013)

Fat Albert wird wohl bei mir getragen


----------



## fissenid (21. Mai 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Fat Albert wird wohl bei mir getragen


 
Ich hab noch nen Satz Hans Damp zuhause...


----------



## Deleted 77286 (21. Mai 2013)

bin auch grad am überlegen den Hans Dampf zu montieren. mein NN auf dem Hinterrad ist nicht mehr so dolle


----------



## Pizzaplanet (21. Mai 2013)

Bei mir bleiben die Ardent Exxo drauf.
Wollte eigentlich vorne MKII (noch vorhanden) und nen XK hinten drauf fahren.


----------



## atlas (21. Mai 2013)

Hi

Da ich die Bodenverhältnisse bei Regen leider nur allzugut kenne,schwimm ich mal gegen den Strom und mach die schmalsten Pellen drauf die ich finden kann.

mal sehen obs was bringt

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## medicus41 (21. Mai 2013)

atlas schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Da ich die BodenverhÃ¤ltnisse bei Regen leider nur allzugut kenne,schwimm ich mal gegen den Strom und mach die schmalsten Pellen drauf die ich finden kann.
> 
> ...



Also am schmÃ¤lsten wird's wohl ohne Mantel sein ð


----------



## atlas (21. Mai 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Also am schmÃ¤lsten wird's wohl ohne Mantel sein ð





mo gugge.....


----------



## chantre72 (23. Mai 2013)

Ich würde meinen Startplatz für die Kurzstrecke günstig abgeben. Wäre am Tag nach der Hochzeit eines guten Freundes eh stressig geworden und bei dem Wetter... 

Bei Interesse bitte PM!

Allen anderen: Viel Spass und nicht runterfallen!!!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. Mai 2013)

Ich bin zuhause geblieben. Ich oute mich als Weichei und kann damit gut leben.


----------



## medicus41 (26. Mai 2013)

Heimfahrt vom Schlammspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (27. Mai 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Ich bin zuhause geblieben. Ich oute mich als Weichei und kann damit gut leben.


 

NeeNee.... also wirklich! Gemeldet ist gemeldet und dann startet man auch 

Ausser nasse und kalte Füsse und Hände war es ok!
Reinigung Bike und Klamotten hat fast so kange gedauert wie die Runde ansich!


----------



## Area-x-23 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich hab es sogar mit der Langstrecke aufgenommen....

Eigendlich gegen alle Vernunft, aber soll ich euch was sagen, es hat spaß gemacht im Basch zu spielen....dafür fahr ich MTB und kein Rennrad 

Jeder, der an dem Tag ins Ziel kam war ein Held. Ich habe noch nie eine Schlammlawine während eines Rennesn über den Trail kommen sehen. Dank der Bitburgersteige durfte ich selbst das erleben


----------



## medicus41 (27. Mai 2013)

Area-x-23 schrieb:


> Ich hab es sogar mit der Langstrecke aufgenommen....
> 
> Eigendlich gegen alle Vernunft, aber soll ich euch was sagen, es hat spaß gemacht im Basch zu spielen....dafür fahr ich MTB und kein Rennrad
> 
> Jeder, der an dem Tag ins Ziel kam war ein Held. Ich habe noch nie eine Schlammlawine während eines Rennesn über den Trail kommen sehen. Dank der Bitburgersteige durfte ich selbst das erleben



Stimmt. War sehr beeindruckend die braune Soße über die Steinplatten laufen zu sehen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. Mai 2013)

Ich war 2012 am Erbeskopf und hab diese Woche an 4 Tagen im Regen aufm Sportplatz gestanden.... jaaaa weichei ;-)

Ich werde langsam depressiv bei dem mist Wetter


----------



## Area-x-23 (27. Mai 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Ich war 2012 am Erbeskopf und hab diese Woche an 4 Tagen im Regen aufm Sportplatz gestanden.... jaaaa weichei ;-)
> 
> Ich werde langsam depressiv bei dem mist Wetter



Ich auch  deswegen konnt mich eigentlich nichts mehr schocken


----------



## bommel- (30. Mai 2013)

Wo kann man genaue Streckenführung sehn?

Würde gern mal demnächst alle 3 Strecken mal fahren.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (30. Mai 2013)

Gpsies würde ich sagen ;-)
Die mittlere hab ich da schon gesehen.


----------



## bommel- (30. Mai 2013)

Wo find ich das genau?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (30. Mai 2013)

Hast du GPS?

Ich würde mal gpsies bei Google eingeben..... hilft schon ungemein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bommel- (30. Mai 2013)

Dort hab ich schon geschaut aber nix gefunden....


----------



## regenrohr (30. Mai 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> NeeNee.... also wirklich! Gemeldet ist gemeldet und dann startet man auch



War auch angemeldet, konnte aber wegen 2 gesplitterten Halswirbeln nicht mitfahren, aber die Bilder sehen nach einer lustigen Fahrt aus. Dann mal bis St. Ingbert warten...


----------



## Radel-Madel (31. Mai 2013)

bommel- schrieb:


> Wo kann man genaue Streckenführung sehn?
> 
> Würde gern mal demnächst alle 3 Strecken mal fahren.


 

GPS-Daten der Mittelstrecke 2012 und Kurzstrecke 2011 findest du hier

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.98737.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.79541.html

Die Kurzstrecke hat hier allerdings noch 38 km anstatt 30 km!

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## bommel- (31. Mai 2013)

Besten Dank!


----------



## medicus41 (31. Mai 2013)

Radel-Madel schrieb:


> GPS-Daten der Mittelstrecke 2012 und Kurzstrecke 2011 findest du hier
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.98737.html
> 
> ...



Wobei die Kurzstrecke dieses Jahr auch keine 30, sondern knapp 33 waren


----------

